# 01M - Limp Mode



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

i just bought my daughter a 1999.5 Jetta 2.0L with AUTO. Worked great for 3 days, then started reving high and not shifting up. I changed ATF as it had 137k miles and saw the wireharness was frayed outside of the transmission. I replaced it, but it still would not shift up. Same gear in 1, 2, 3, or D.
I then bought a vag-com from Ross, and found that the G68 speed sensor was not working. Replaced this, and now I have R, 1, and 3rd. It will not shift out of 3rd. I am getting code: 
00652 - gear monitoring
27-10 - implausible signal - intermitant
If i clear this code using VAG-COM, it comes back after a 10 - 15 minutes of driving. But no matter what, i just have R, 1, & 3. I've tried a manual reset and a vag-com reset of the TCU, but no changes.
I have checked the resistance of the solneoids per some other postings, and they are all now in range after replacing the harness.
I noticed today while testing that the ATF temp was 100 celcius.
What else can I look at? Is that temp in range?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Ev2 (n89) solenoid is on in 2nd and 4th. Since you have no 2nd and 4th, and you have no solenoid codes, then I would assume the n89 solenoid is stuck off, (electrically working but mechanically inop). 
But...The B2 brake (clutch pack) is on in 2nd and 4th. The n89 solenoid controls it. There would be no way to determine if the B2 brake was inop or if the solenoid was inop without in depth checks.
Try a solenoid... its your only hope anyway. 
Be sure to let us know if it fixes it.
Edit: I fixed one doing this exact thing with a n89 solenoid. 
100 Celcius is normal. Oh and ohm checking a solenoid only checks it electrically. It can still be bad mechanically. And it can still be bad electrically intermittantly.



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 4:56 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Richard, do you have a source for the Solenoid? I found the following Solenoid, 095 / 096 / 097 /098 Shift (OEM) at http://www.makcotransmissionparts.com/75421A.html. Not sure if it is the right one as it does not say for 01m.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

I can get one, but that looks like the right one. Now whether its a good one or not I dont know.



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 11:31 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Solenoid is on the way. I'll let you know what happens when I put it in.


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (douggray)*

Well, I replaced the N89 and still have the same problem. When I put it in "1", it drives like it is in "1". When I put it in "2", "3", or "D", it drives like it is stuck in 3rd gear. It will not shift down or up. 
I disconnected the round case connector to see if that made any difference. The only difference is that when in "1" it will go a little faster at 3000 rpm than when the connector was in.
One other thing is noticed when all is connected, is that all of the "drive selector indicators" on the dash appear to be selected. This happens some of the time.
Looking for any next steps or what vag-com readings would help troubleshoot this.


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (douggray)*

The TCM that is in the 1999.5 jetta is 01m-927-733-en. I have a running 2000 jetta that has 01m-733-mg. Can I swap the TCM's to test it out?


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*

douggray,
I fix clusters on the side for fellow Vortex'rs....
If all the gear selects are lit up in the display then there is an issue in the TCM.
When all gear selects light up, that means:
1: The dash-cluster is not seeing the tcm. No signal from the TCM.
2: The TCM is sending the signal to light up all position to indicate a fault.
With the solenoid changed.......
What fault codes do you have now?
Did you reset the TCM and very fluid level?


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (a3clusters)*

I tested the MG TCU in place of the EN, and got the same results, no shifting past 2nd or 3rd gear. So I put the EN TCU back in place, reset the TCU and TB, and still does not shift. I then looked at the VAG-COM, to see what happens with the car front lifted, tires not touching, as i select different gears. If I put it in "2", "3", or "D", the driving mode stay as "2H", no matter what the RPMs are (0 - 4500). And when I checked the fault codes, i now get:
Monday,07,September,2009,11:03:21:59564
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 01M 927 733 EN
Component and/or Version: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4386
Software Coding: 00011
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00652 - Gear Monitoring 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
I am now going to go and verify that my fluid level is correct.


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*

*27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*
This could be your issue...
Bad sensor?
Or harness issue?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3clusters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3clusters* »_*27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*
This could be your issue...
Bad sensor?
Or harness issue?

This isn't a 2nd code. Its describing the first code. 
00652 means the computer noticed a problem. 




_Modified by CoolAirVw at 11:49 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_Well, I replaced the N89 and still have the same problem. When I put it in "1", it drives like it is in "1". When I put it in "2", "3", or "D", it drives like it is stuck in 3rd gear. It will not shift down or up.

When you state this, are you saying this is what your car has been doing all along? This is not no 2nd and no 4th. This is failsafe. Failsafe means you have a code. 
You said your code was 00652. This means the computer commanded a gear, but didn't see the ratio that it should have seen for the gear it commanded. This would usually be a slip, or a missing gear. The computer see's this through the engine rpm, and the speed sensors. Anything that can cause a slip or a missing gear could cause this code. (low fluid, mechanically stuck solenoids, clutch pack wiped out)
These computer are not real picky with regards to this code. Meaning you should feel the slip as well. So....clear the codes, drive it, see what gear is slipping. 


_Modified by CoolAirVw at 8:58 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Richard,
- Yes, the car appears to be "stuck" in 2 or 3 when I am selecting 2, 3, or D. When I select "1", it drives like it is in 1st gear. When I select 2, 3, 4, it appears to stay in one gear and never shifts, even if the RPMs are at 4000. 
- As of now, all codes are cleared. My daughter has put 30 miles on it and I will get the codes as soon as she gets home. I've replaced the G68, N89, the harness cable, and have new ATF/Filter.
- Is the a way to test the solenoids mechanically?
Thanks!


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (douggray)*

One other thing is that the ABS light is on. Could this be causing LIMP / EMERGENCY MODE? I'll post the entire VAGCOM output this evening.


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*

When I had G68 unplugged in my car, it would shift at crazy high RPM's.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3clusters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3clusters* »_When I had G68 unplugged in my car, it would shift at crazy high RPM's.

With G68 unplugged the computer wont know your moving. If the computer doesnt know your moving why would it command an upshift? 
When it finally does command an upshift its because the computer sees that you are in gear, giving it gas, your foots not on the brake, and the rpms are racing like crazy so it commands an upshift as a protection for the engine. Probably triggered a G68 code about that time also.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

The more I think about this car the more I think we should be able to fix it. Dont give up Doug. 
Put vag-com on, clear the code, then drive it, pay attention to how it works. If it goes to failsafe immediatly then check codes immediatly. Dont take vag-com off.
00652 should take awhile to re-occur, and wouldn't cause failsafe until it did reoccur. 
Wouldn't hurt to watch data group 7, field 1 to compare computers gear command to what gear the trans is making.



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 9:00 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Richard,
- I will be working on it on Saturday.
- Since this started happening, it nevers goes out of LIMP mode.
- You are correct it that the 00652 - gear monitoring error comes up after driving for a while.
- I'll connect the VAGCOM, clear, and watch.
- I would have thought that if it was in LIMP mode that there would be a real error....


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (douggray)*

Well, I did not get very far this weekend.
Connector Testing Results
Pins 1st 2nd reading
1-3 64.1 64.2
1-4 60.7 61.3
1-5 64.6 65.3
1-6 6.3 6.7
1-7 64.8 65.9
2-8 7.3 11 (out of spec) (N93)
1-10 64.0 64.7
1-12 207 202
- No codes on Trans except the 00652 - Gear Monitoring 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
- I checked all fuses in the main fuse panel, all were good.
- I cleared the code, checked ground from battery to enging, reset TBA and then TCM using ROSS VAGCOM.
- Went for a drive and it is still in "safety mode", limp-mode, or emergency mode. It stays in 3rd gear while in drive.
- Here is a view of VAGCOM, so you can see that the TCM feels that it is/should be in 4th gear:
21:33:12 Group 007
3H - Driving Mode 
405 /min Lock-Up clutch Slip Slipping
690 /min Engine Speed 
0.0 % Value of Accelerator Pedal
21:33:12 Group 005
64°C ATF Temperature 
1000000 Multi-Function Switch 2
4H Gear to be engaged
900 /min Engine Speed 

- I did notice two additional items while driving/testing today:
1) I sometimes get an error on VAGCOM trying to connect to the AUTOTRANS module. If i close down the controller and then try again, it usually works.
2) My daughter noted that the dash-display shows "D" as it should, but it also goes into a mode where everything appears to be selected.
- Does anyone have any suggestions? The trans feels good, but it just does not shift.
Thanks.


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*

Doug,
Do you know what sensor is tied to this fault? 00652?
Also knowing that the signal is an "Implausible Signal" might be some sort of indication.
If the implausable signal was from G68, and then you went out and unplugged it, drove around and then scanned, I think you might get a different fault than "Implausible Signal".
You might get "No signal".
I need to do some looking, but I think VAGCOM will repair various levels of issues. 
With the speedo fault I had once VAGCOM was coming back with "Intermittent signal".
I was trying to figure out which one was the VSS, so I unplugged one sensor, and the faut then became "No signal".
I don't recall which sensor... Either G68 or G38, but when I had one of them unplugged, the car drove around in limp mode.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_ Well, I did not get very far this weekend.
Connector Testing Results
Pins 1st 2nd reading
1-3 64.1 64.2
1-4 60.7 61.3
1-5 64.6 65.3
1-6 6.3 6.7
1-7 64.8 65.9
2-8 7.3 11 (out of spec) (N93)
1-10 64.0 64.7
1-12 207 202


Ohm checking the solenoids seems to be a waste of time if you dont have solenoid codes. Usually the TCM is good at seeing electrical problems with the solenoids. (electrical not mechanical)

_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_ - No codes on Trans except the 00652 - Gear Monitoring 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
- I checked all fuses in the main fuse panel, all were good.
- I cleared the code, checked ground from battery to enging, reset TBA and then TCM using ROSS VAGCOM.
- Went for a drive and it is still in "safety mode", limp-mode, or emergency mode. It stays in 3rd gear while in drive.

When exactly does the code reoccur? Clear the code on the road, then drive the car exactly 20 feet while watching vag-com group 7 field 1. What gear is commanded as you take off from a stop? Does the trans take off in high gear despite the TCM commanding 1st? Immediatly pull over and check for codes.


_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_1) I sometimes get an error on VAGCOM trying to connect to the AUTOTRANS module. If i close down the controller and then try again, it usually works.

This is fairly common and normal with vag-com. 


_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_ 2) My daughter noted that the dash-display shows "D" as it should, but it also goes into a mode where everything appears to be selected.

This is normal when there is a code. 
You stated before it took quite a bit of driving before the 00652 code triggered. And that you can make 1st manually. 
If you clear the code and it takes off in a high gear, and the indicator is working correctly, and no codes reoccur after 20 feet then, once again I would assume one of the solenoids is sticking mechanically. I guess it is also possible that the valves could be stuck in the upshifted position also. 
Theory here being that something makes the trans stuck in 3rd, and eventually the computer notices, and triggers the 00652 code. With no solenoid codes the automatic assumption would be that a solenoid is stuck mechanically. 
Or possibly it has a code but your vag-com isn't getting it. (never seen that before on vag-com).


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

I cleared all codes this afternoon and then took it for a 6 mile drive with the VAGCOM watching GROUP 7. The car was in "D", VAGCOM showed a 1. As I drove up to 38mph, the RPMs went up steadily. VAGCOM showed 1M+, 2_+, 3+. It was showing the "+" as I accelerated, and was showing "-" as i was slowing
down. At no time, did I feel the car shift, nor did the RPMs go down/up.
I am buying the solenoids this evening and replace them as soon as they get in.
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
Wednesday,16,September,2009,21:10:34:59564
Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 221210km/137453miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 JB
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9.2 AT V01 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 22600 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 G
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 609 
Component: C AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002 
Coding: 00067
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 919 951 C
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V57 
Coding: 06242
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 1C0-962-258-II.lbl
Part No: 1C0 962 258 P
Component: 03 Zentr.Verriegel. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 C
Component: RADIO 0002 
Coding: 02401
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
36-00 - Open Circuit
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*

Where is the trans module? When you get 00652 is it coming out of the engine module? 
Before you spend any more money you should do a amp check on the solenoids. This will tell you if the computer is capable of turning them on. (vag-com only shows you that the computer is trying to turn them on)
Amp clamp around the power wire to the solenoids would be best. 
I wonder if its possible someone changed the ECM and its coded as a manual trans. 



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 4:11 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## itschuck2c (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
*Part No: 06A 906 018 JB*
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9.2 AT V01 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 22600 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100
The part number according to my bentley cd is for a 1999/2000/2001 golf "D" with california emmisions. It has a secondary air injection pump, no cruise control.
Now best I can narrow it down to is this for a 99 jetta aeg 2.0
06A 906 018 part number ECU followed by the letters BG or FA and those are for cars with cruise control
OR
06A 906 018 followed by the letters BH or FB for cars without cruise control.
NOW thats only if the car really has an AEG engine in it.. as reported by the ECU.


----------



## LBCSTYLE (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (itschuck2c)*

I have the same problem on my 2000 Golf TDI with 01M.
Where is the TCU located?? In case I need to change.
Can anyone help?


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (LBCSTYLE)*

OK, i replaced all Solenoids this morning. Reset the TCU and did the Throttle Body Reset. Same dang probelm!! It stays in "3rd" while driving, regardless of speed. VAGCOM reports that the "shifts" are being sent, but the transmission never shifts. 
The one thing that I did notice when replacing the solenoids was that the spring/control on N91, which would be the "convertor clutch contol" was stuck in. I pressed it will a small screwdriver, and it released. I was then able to press it in, and it would then spring out, like it should. When it was in the "out" position, it was only sticking about 1/4 of what the other values were sticking out. Could this be my problem?
I'm not sure what Richard and Chuck were talking about with the engine being programed as a "manual". Can you two expand on your thoughts?


----------



## itschuck2c (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (douggray)*

The thinking is that the coding for the ecu is set to a manual transmission. Also the ecu part number thats listed from vagcom isnt the one that should be with your car. ( But to be fair I have seen companies use what is at hand and the jetta and golf are the same platform)
Re-read that post, the ecu part number is for a cailfonia emmisions car.
Take your vin number to a vw dealer and see what part number the ecu is supposed to be for your car.


----------



## h20airlover (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: same shift problem LIMP?*

I just bought a 97 passat glx vr6 (cheap) and Im having the same exact problem. Mine starts off in 2nd and will only shift into 3rd when I reach 50+ mph and let of the accelerator, about 4000 rpm when in D.
If I manually shift to 1st it will stay in 1st until I shift it to 2nd then manually to 3rd or D and wont shift till 50+ mph and let off accelerator pedal to get 3rd never hit 4th, OD. I also get all drives selected until usally I finally get it into 3rd! I thought it might be a speed sensor as my mpf screen says Im getiing 99.9 mpg/ and the speed is not correct by far! aka 19mph and the speedo says 55mph @ about 3200 rpm!







I always wanted a vr6 but dont like the 01m tranny! any way love this forum Got a 97 golf w/172k never a major problem yet, love it!!!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_When it was in the "out" position, it was only sticking about 1/4 of what the other values were sticking out. Could this be my problem?

Normal.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: same shift problem LIMP? (h20airlover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h20airlover* »_I just bought a 97 passat glx vr6 (cheap) and Im having the same exact problem. Mine starts off in 2nd and will only shift into 3rd when I reach 50+ mph and let of the accelerator, about 4000 rpm when in D.
If I manually shift to 1st it will stay in 1st until I shift it to 2nd then manually to 3rd or D and wont shift till 50+ mph and let off accelerator pedal to get 3rd never hit 4th, OD. I also get all drives selected until usally I finally get it into 3rd! I thought it might be a speed sensor as my mpf screen says Im getiing 99.9 mpg/ and the speed is not correct by far! aka 19mph and the speedo says 55mph @ about 3200 rpm!







I always wanted a vr6 but dont like the 01m tranny! any way love this forum Got a 97 golf w/172k never a major problem yet, love it!!!

If someone put a used trans in it before you got it then its possible that there are different tooth counts on the speedo gears and you have speedo off because of it. Its also possible the ratios are wrong and the computer interprets that as a slip. 
I get so tired of typing this that I now just cut and paste it. 
Scan the TCM with VAG-COM. 
There list of people with VAG-Com who are willing to help, by scanning your car with vag-com. Dont expect a free diagnosis, just expect information gathering from their scan tool. Take a plate of cookies, a box of doughnuts, or some token gift with you when you go.








Here is the Vag-com list thread. Find someone near you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427299
Or you can try this Vaglocater website 
http://www.vagcomlocator.com/
or you can try this list
http://anglo-hexon.net:88/beowulf9/tdi/vagcom/



_Modified by CoolAirVw at 7:03 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: same shift problem LIMP? (CoolAirVw)*

My VIN is 3VWRC29MXXMxxxxxx
Mexico, VW, 4door GL, 20.L, Passive Restraints, New Jetta
- According to the dealer, my TCM should end in LR. Mine ends in an EN.
- According to the dealer, my ECU should end in BG or BH. It ends in JB, which is for CA emmissions, for a GOLF, and one that was made in Germany. It is not a GOLF, was not made in Germany. I'm not sure about the CA emmisions part, but I do not see any stickers about CA on the car.
- Right now, there are not any codes on the Transmission. The last thing that I did was to clean the speedo sensor and put more gear-oil in the "Final Drive" as it was very low, not even on the gear sensor.
- Should I disconnect the TCM and test it to see if the drives any different? My thought is if it drives the same then the TCM is not working properly? 
- Can i swap out my TCM, 01M 927 733 EN , with a TCM 01M 927 733 MG?


----------



## itschuck2c (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: same shift problem LIMP? (douggray)*

Im betting it has a 200/2001 Golf tranny and someone went and changed the tcu and ecu from the same car trying to solve a problem. Thats what threw me when you posted that vag com scan and it showed that ecu part number.
And yes go ahead and try it and see if it drives any different.


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: same shift problem LIMP? (itschuck2c)*

Well, when I removed the TCU, the car drove exactly the same. On a hunch, I tested connectivity on the G68 wires(3) to the TCU harness. All checked out fine. 
Could it be the Multi-Function switch?
Engine is AEG
ECU is AEG 06A 906 018 JB w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV - Golf.
Engine coding is 00001, which is for AUTO according to what I found, but I am not 100% positive about what it should be.
Trans is: ECV 18118 916 PCNL
TCU is:01M 927 733 EN


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have 12V on pin #1 at the solenoid connector?


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Richard,
- I will check that today.
- The Trans has gotten worse. No Reverse at all. When I put in "1", it will not move forward. When I put in in "N", it goes forward. When I jacked up the front end, put in "P", the wheels still move.
- I took apart the Valve Body and found that the "2-3 Regulator Valve" does not look like the one in the ATSG document, nor does it look like the one in the SONNEX digram. The valve is different and the spring/valve are installed differently than the diagrams. I'm going to try to attach a picture that shows the valves.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Needs a trans.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (a3clusters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3clusters* »_Doug,
Do you know what sensor is tied to this fault? 00652?


RPM versus Output speed. The computer takes these signals and calculates the ratio that the trans is producing. If it doesn't see the ratio of the gear that the computer is commanding for a certain period of time then it triggers 00652. This "implausable" means the ratio the trans is producing is implausable (its slipping or in the wrong gear or got the wrong ratios in the trans.)

_Quote, originally posted by *a3clusters* »_Also knowing that the signal is an "Implausible Signal" might be some sort of indication.
If the implausable signal was from G68, and then you went out and unplugged it, drove around and then scanned, I think you might get a different fault than "Implausible Signal".
You might get "No signal".

All this paragraph above is "implausable". (hogwash with regards to this code)


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (douggray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *douggray* »_Richard,
- I will check that today.
- The Trans has gotten worse. No Reverse at all. When I put in "1", it will not move forward. When I put in in "N", it goes forward. When I jacked up the front end, put in "P", the wheels still move.
- I took apart the Valve Body and found that the "2-3 Regulator Valve" does not look like the one in the ATSG document, nor does it look like the one in the SONNEX digram. The valve is different and the spring/valve are installed differently than the diagrams. I'm going to try to attach a picture that shows the valves.









Ok here's what you got. Before when you had 3rd gear starts it wasn't failsafe. Either you had n90 solenoid sticking, or your k3 clutch was welded together or dragging or possiblly even hydraulicly stuck on. This is why you had 1st gear command but 3rd gear starts. This would also trigger the 00652 code because computer would see 3rd ratio when it was commanding 1st and 2nd. 
But now what you have is the clutch completely burned up making it "welded" or warped so much that it wont release. This makes it pull forward in neutral and bind up in reverse and manual "1". 
The key to diagnosing this car before would have been. "VAG-COM shows 1st gear command, and no codes yet I'm still taking off in 3rd.


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Richard,
- I will check that today.
- The Trans has gotten worse. No Reverse at all. When I put in "1", it will not move forward. When I put in in "N", it goes forward. When I jacked up the front end, put in "P", the wheels still move.
- I took apart the Valve Body and found that the "2-3 Regulator Valve" does not look like the one in the ATSG document, nor does it look like the one in the SONNEX digram. The valve is different and the spring/valve are installed differently than the diagrams. I'm going to try to attach a picture that shows the valves.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

There have been several hydraulic changes resulting in different valve lineups. 
This is nothing ignore it.


----------



## douggray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

I replaced the TRANS with one from a Used Auto Parts yard. This fixed the problem.
In hindsight, I should have not focused on "limp mode". "Limp Mode" is an electronic setting by the computer. I was in a mechanical limp mode, where the mechanics were forcing me to only use 1, 3, & R. I should have seen this driving and watching the VAG-COM as the VAG-COM was indicating that it was going from 1, 2, 3, and 4. 
Replacing the TRANS was not too hard, as I used a UNISTRUT bar from wheel-to-wheel to hold the ENGINE and I also used it to pull the TRANS up into place, which made it very easy. I just wrapped a chain around the TRANS and pulled it up.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (douggray)*

I have the same problem with my 99 Golf was wondering anyone ever found the fix for this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

REad previous post.. The fix is right there. He put a used trans is.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

no I understand he replaced the transmission, the problem im having is that i replaced my transmission already because i had this same problem. now my new transmission is doing it after only six months use and i didnt even be hard on it. so if this is a constant problem im not going to spend another $1500 on an new transmission, ill let this piece of **** VW german krout crapbox rot and whip either my 240sx,WRX,Monte carlo. But if i can fix this this problem which nobody seems know how to i will fix it. it seems like everyone just keeps buying new transmission which **** up every 40K miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*

Scan the TCM with vag-com.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

they mechanic who replaced the tranny scanned it when it began messing up again. he cleared all the codes and it drove fine again, two days later the same thing happened. i dont know what his problem is but now he wont even return my calls and he is the only person i know with vag-com and he didnt tell me the codes. ( im pretty sure its throwing g68 or maybe some other TCM code).
But i did quit driving it for about 4 months and when i put a new battery on it drove fine again but the BAM next day same thing, and it hasnt worked since.
so if clearing codes doesn't work, and if there isn't a known fix for the codes what is there to do, im too broke for another tranny and damn sure cant drive it 50 miles to the dealership. im a certified airplane mechanic and i cant stand not knowing how to fix this


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShouldaHadaV8* »_ they mechanic who replaced the tranny scanned it when it began messing up again. he cleared all the codes and it drove fine again, two days later the same thing happened. i dont know what his problem is but now he wont even return my calls and he is the only person i know with vag-com and he didnt tell me the codes. ( im pretty sure its throwing g68 or maybe some other TCM code).
But i did quit driving it for about 4 months and when i put a new battery on it drove fine again but the BAM next day same thing, and it hasnt worked since. 

Clearing a code doesn't fix the problem. Of course the code reoccured. If you have a G68 problem maybe you should try changing the G68 

_Quote, originally posted by *ShouldaHadaV8* »_ so if clearing codes doesn't work, and if there isn't a known fix for the codes what is there to do, im too broke for another tranny and damn sure cant drive it 50 miles to the dealership. im a certified airplane mechanic and i cant stand not knowing how to fix this 

What on earth do you mean "no known fix for the codes". If you post the codes then maybe someone would know how to fix them. Do you understand your car has self diagnostic ability? Scan the TCM! THis access the self diagnostic ability of the car. 
Here's the logic. Limp mode means check for codes. Codes tells which circuit to check. Then you do "testing" to pinpoint the cause of the code. 
If you have a G68 code then its usually the sensor causing the code. But it could be a break in the wiring to the sensor, bad connection in a plug in to the sensor or the computer itself. 

nailed


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

well like i said I dont have Vag-Com to tell what exactly code IS throwing. But when GUY cleared the codes he replaced the g38 which is as you know another transmission speed sensor, this is the only assumption i have to think its g68 ( the other Trans speed sensor).
the reason i ask before knowing is because i have seen where people replace g38,g68,new transmission solenoids,etc etc. and still nothing fixed it.Everyone just replaced the transmission(which i have already done).I even saw a tech bulletin for an overlay harness which eliminates this problem on the beetles with the same engine tranny package.

now before i get bashed for looking stupid, i would like to find a good datalog program to run on my laptop. but i cant find a good one and damn sure not for free. if somebody can show me where to find one i already have a TACTRIX cable for my WRX which i believe will work to pull the codes. if it doesn't i will buy the Vag-Com pull the codes and post them. if it comes up g68 i will replace the sensor first.

_Modified by ShouldaHadaV8 at 10:23 AM 3/17/2010_


_Modified by ShouldaHadaV8 at 10:45 AM 3/17/2010_


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*

VWTOOL freeware and a cheap eBay SERIAL cable will work fine for datalogging a 1999. I don't know of many people who've gotten the USB version to work.
http://12v.org/audi/vwtool.zip


----------



## CarWFO (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*

VAGCOM Locator
http://vagcomlocator.com/tinc?...AGCOM
I recently used for a scan in Charlotte and the guy was great. Offer him a beer!
*BTW - I had this same problem with my tranny due to a blown upper vent hose on my VR6 and the situation seems to have subsided.


_Modified by CarWFO at 1:49 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*

thanks, im gonna just go with this and if the TACTRIX cable doesnt work ill just buy one.


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*

the TACTRIX might work to access codes from the ECM, but there's no way it will work with the TCM


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (Variety=Spice)*

Well now i dont have to waste time trying it, i'll just buy a vagcom cable.....thanks. how well does this VWtool work in your opinion,are there any tips i need for using it.


----------



## Variety=Spice (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*

I use it almost exclusively for all of my VAG projects. It doesn't have any locked features, unlike the free version of VAGCOM. It graphs the readouts and saves data files when requested. I've used it on dozens of projects from 1990 to 2001...and some newer, IIRC.
I'll eventually need to buy a VAGCOM when my projects are new enough to use the newer type of interface protocol....but it's fine for now.
Gamble the $20 or less on a cheap cable and try it out. You can always upgrade to VAGCOM if you don't like it.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShouldaHadaV8* »_ the reason i ask before knowing is because i have seen where people replace g38,g68,new transmission solenoids,etc etc. and still nothing fixed it.

The guy from the following thread got a 722 code, replaced the sensor with no testing and it fixed it. EXACT same sensor your mentioning.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=276676

_Quote, originally posted by *ShouldaHadaV8* »_well like i said I dont have Vag-Com to tell what exactly code IS throwing. But when GUY cleared the codes he replaced the g38 which is as you know another transmission speed sensor, this is the only assumption i have to think its g68 ( the other Trans speed sensor).

Ah, I see.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

alright ive been looking at theses VAG-COM cables ranging $10.00-$350.00 version 409.1 and version this and that, but i know everything has be compatible with each other soooooooooo which version would i need for a 99 mk4 Golf 2.0 AEG motor/auto trans. ive got the money to fix the car Regardless of whats wrong so were gonna get to the bottom of these trannys not shifting.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*

bump 
which version of the vag-com cables should i buy to both check the transmission and datalog the car. i dont want to buy a cheap one if it does not work the way i need it to. there is so many different colors and retarded useless types of VAG-COM i just want to know im buying the "GOOD ONE" or at least the one that works.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: (ShouldaHadaV8)*

The "official" version you can get at http://www.ross-tech.com
They have a chart on there somewhere based on the car you want to scan. I don't think the '99 model year has CAN so you should be able to use the cable that costs around $250, if you want to scan newer cars you can get the CAN version which I believe is around $350. You get great customer service from ross tech. Call them up to make sure you get the cable you need.
The ebay cables use a shareware version of the VAGCOM software that is not fully functional. I can't say what kind of support you will get from the EBAY sellers but I have heard you get none.
I have the ross-tech CAN cable and I am very happy with it.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE*

but Ross-tech is only selling the software from what i see so does it matter what cable i have?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

NO. Buy the cable from Ross-tech, then you download the software. The software is activated by the cable, otherwise you get limited functionality.


----------



## uk350 (May 27, 2010)

...


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to reply...........G68 sensor fixed it for now. :thumbup:


----------



## donscirocco87 (Dec 31, 2012)

*help*

im having a problem with a trans on a 1999.5 jetta 2.0 aeg the trans has only one gear 3 and this is the following log i get from vagcom


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 018 BG
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9.2 AT V05 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 68D589620868FA9

2 Faults Found:
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1626 - 35-00 - Missing Message from TCU
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-00 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
Readiness: 0010 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 EN
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4386 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 800531C28018A29

5 Faults Found:
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00529 - Engine Speed Signal Missing 
35-00 - - 
00545 - Engine-Transmission Electrical Connection 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 G
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356B10160F5A571

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty


----------

